# Outside door lock stuck



## teamcampreder (Jul 23, 2011)

Good Morning All,

So I have a 2002 Honda CR-V which does not have keyless entry. As of a few weeks ago, the drivers side lock started not turning when I tried to unlock the doors from the outside. Its sporadic, but worsening. I tried spraying some WD-40 into the lock cylinder and working it through the lock mechanism by locking and unlocking about ~20 times, which seemed to help at the moment, but it was just as bad the next day.

Its the same situation for both keys, which still start the car and unlock the other doors no problem.

Given the sporadic nature, it would seem to me the tumblers are dirty and sticking. I know if I go to the dealership they are going to just replace the whole lock, which I am willing to do, but only as a last resort.

Any suggestions?


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

WD40 is not a lubricant and in fact it will dissolve the old grease. Try a lock lubricant with graphite. The springs may be fatigued or the pins / drivers may be worn and you will need a new cylinder. Try the lubricant first.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

If you are pretty handing then you can remove the lock cylinder out of the door and the dealer can sell you new tumblers. Or buy a new lock cylinder and put in new tumblers which is what I have done quite a few times on hondas


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

yeah, dealer will sell you new tumblers, but you will need to replace ALL locks, as in steering too, and re-program computer, as you have chipped key. As was mine 02 Cr-V. you'd be better off installing power locks. otherwise, either take lock out and clean it well, or lubricate with something better. surprisingly, ATF works well. still, it sounds like you either go power locks, or will be forced to have it replaced. also, if possible, consider swapping pass side tumbler with driver side one.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> yeah, dealer will sell you new tumblers, but you will need to replace ALL locks, as in steering too, and re-program computer, as you have chipped key. As was mine 02 Cr-V. you'd be better off installing power locks. otherwise, either take lock out and clean it well, or lubricate with something better. surprisingly, ATF works well. still, it sounds like you either go power locks, or will be forced to have it replaced. also, if possible, consider swapping pass side tumbler with driver side one.



You don't need to do all that, buy one door lock cylinder, which will be keyed to a new key. Take that new cylinder apart and replace tumblers from dealership to match the old key. That is the cheapest real fix. Just lubing the tumblers will be a temp fix and will strand you some where. Adding power door locks or replacing all of the locks will be expensive and time consuming.


----------



## teamcampreder (Jul 23, 2011)

47_47 said:


> WD40 is not a lubricant and in fact it will dissolve the old grease. Try a lock lubricant with graphite. The springs may be fatigued or the pins / drivers may be worn and you will need a new cylinder. Try the lubricant first.


You guys must read this stuff and just shake your head. I knew that WD40 had cleaning properties, which is why I sprayed it in there, but I forgot to consider that it was going to indiscriminately clean everything... good and bad. 

I am not incredibly handy with car stuff, the most I have done is take a car door panel off to replace a speaker (head units also, but that's easy), and that was back when I had time to mess around with stuff like this. (now I have job, wife, child, and a 1/2 built retaining wall around my driveway, see project showcase) I have to take my car back for a recall anyway, maybe if I tell them I don't want to replace all the locks they can work something out for me.

Lesson learned on the WD40 though... I made everything worse lol.

Thanks!


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

D-rock said:


> You don't need to do all that, buy one door lock cylinder, which will be keyed to a new key. Take that new cylinder apart and replace tumblers from dealership to match the old key. That is the cheapest real fix. Just lubing the tumblers will be a temp fix and will strand you some where. Adding power door locks or replacing all of the locks will be expensive and time consuming.


what new key? he has chipped key. Those cost roughly $200 to replace, as dealer has to reprogram a bunch of stuff. I had that year car, I know them. If he cuts "new key", and then tumbler to it, he will have to replace steering wheel lock tumbler, or end up with 2 keys, one for driver side door, one for key lock to start the car. With that being said, having chipped key, I am not even sure, if BCM will not throw a fit, not recognizing key in the door. I honestly don't remember, if BCM read key in the door, or in ignition lock only.


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> what new key? he has chipped key. Those cost roughly $200 to replace, as dealer has to reprogram a bunch of stuff. I had that year car, I know them. If he cuts "new key", and then tumbler to it, he will have to replace steering wheel lock tumbler, or end up with 2 keys, one for driver side door, one for key lock to start the car. With that being said, having chipped key, I am not even sure, if BCM will not throw a fit, not recognizing key in the door. I honestly don't remember, if BCM read key in the door, or in ignition lock only.





I worked with a Honda dealer, a new door lock cylinder comes factory keyed with a set of keys. Just discard those keys and rebuild the new cylinder with new tumblers to match the old keys. No other parts need replaced or programed. If that is what that dealer told you then they lied and tried to screw you.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

D-rock said:


> I worked with a Honda dealer, a new door lock cylinder comes factory keyed with a set of keys. Just discard those keys and rebuild the new cylinder with new tumblers to match the old keys. No other parts need replaced or programed. If that is what that dealer told you then they lied and tried to screw you.


Agreed. The chip communicates with the computer via a code. It has no idea what tumblers are in the lock. As long as the key matches, it will work. If you change keys, then you need to reset everything.


----------



## msmith5554 (Apr 13, 2012)

This was a huge problem on the crv. I would replace just the one lock in the drivers door. You will have a diff key to open that one door, but it will all be new and work right. These keys are laser cut and do not have standard tumblers that a cut key has.
Good luck
Michael


----------



## D-rock (May 23, 2011)

msmith5554 said:


> This was a huge problem on the crv. I would replace just the one lock in the drivers door. You will have a diff key to open that one door, but it will all be new and work right. These keys are laser cut and do not have standard tumblers that a cut key has.
> Good luck
> Michael



Not laser cut and tumblers CAN be replaced to match old key......

I worked at a Honda dealership and have done many in my past


----------



## teamcampreder (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I was on vacation for the past few weeks, and over that time, it seems like the problem has fixed itself. I think a tiny stone (or something) was stuck in the very back of the lock chamber, because when I slid the key in when I got home, there were a little clinking noise and the key went in about a millimeter farther. Best DIY project ever!!!


----------

